
Show HN: A script to move links on HN to undesirable sites to the bottom - youeseh
https://github.com/vishaldpatel/HNLinkMover
======
jermaustin1
I would retitle this to "A script to move links on HN to paywalled sites to
the bottom"

I would also suggest maybe just highlighting them in some way, because while
for you the paywall might be undesirable, to paying subscribers, or even
curious readers who just want to peruse the comments, it would be nice to know
the site is paywalled first, but still that it is a high ranking item.

